# Can you get pregnant after ovulation?



## BabyGirl999

As the title says! I had sex 5 days after ovulation, is it possible that this will result in a Pregnancy? Please excuse my ignorance on the subject!


----------



## JRscorpio8

No, the egg survives only 24hours after it is released. Are you sure you ovulated when you think you did though?!


----------



## BabyGirl999

Yes I am, I get cramps when ovulating! Is that unusual?


----------



## JRscorpio8

No, some people get them and some don't. I did last month but not this month!! Nothing is dead certain lol but I don't think you would get pregnant if you did have unprotected sex 5 days after O. Are you TTC?


----------



## bunda

many women get cramps when they ovulate, but you can't rely on it without charting.

As to getting pregnant after ov, the answer is no. The egg doesn't last long and your body is already gearing up for discarding it during AF. Normally you need to have sperm waiting for your egg to be released, so most pregnancies result from BD some days before ov or on the day itself. After that, there's nothing you can do, which is why women who are eager for a BFP (big fat positive) on their pregnancy test, call this part of their cycle the 2ww (two week wait). It's twiddle your thumbs time as nothing you can do now could result in a pregnancy.
I wouldn't use this information as contraception though, as sometimes a second egg can be released (rare, but does happen) or ovulation occurs later than you thought (and the pains were something else).
hth


----------



## BabyGirl999

Thank you all for the information. Yes I am trying to conceive, but only just starting out. Thank you for your help!


----------



## beth30

Hold on people! I read in a study that part of 100 women ovulated more than once a cycle, so it is possibe to be pregnant after ovulation, if you had a second ovulation and didn't realize...


----------



## SLH

BabyGirl999 said:


> Yes I am, I get cramps when ovulating! Is that unusual?

Cramps aren't a sure sign that you ovulated. You could have cramps that are similar but not related. 

If you are sure that you ovulated then there's no chance of getting pregnant having sex 5 days after ovulation. Your egg only lives for 24 hours.


----------



## SLH

beth30 said:


> Hold on people! I read in a study that part of 100 women ovulated more than once a cycle, so it is possibe to be pregnant after ovulation, if you had a second ovulation and didn't realize...

I think that's rare, but common with people who have PCOS.


----------



## beth30

SLH said:


> beth30 said:
> 
> 
> Hold on people! I read in a study that part of 100 women ovulated more than once a cycle, so it is possibe to be pregnant after ovulation, if you had a second ovulation and didn't realize...
> 
> I think that's rare, but common with people who have PCOS.Click to expand...

yes, it is rare, but atleast there is a possibility, and not just a plain NO...


----------



## lovelyleo

*I too had sex 5 days after my calendar indicated i was ovulating....my period that never came ends tomorrow....my calendar says ovultion date jan 7 we didnt have sex until th 12th and 15 i was supposed to get my period saturday its Tuesday still nothing


----------

